# Romeo Plus w/2 Minis ???



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

Hi, all . . .

Im a longtime Tivo Customer --- Been so since 1999 and am very pleased.
I currently have a Premier 4 in my Family Room and a Premier in my Bedroom along with a TiVo Stream. The Premier in my Bedroom is 3 years old, and the fan is starting to grind quite a bit and I fear the unit may be on the way out. As a result, Im trying to be a bit proactive.

I use the Multiroom Streaming/Viewing quite a bit (with a MoCa Connection) and it works well. The frustration is that two different To-Do Lists need to be managed.

My thought is to purchase a Romeo Plus for the Family Room and then purchase two additional Minis  one for my Bedroom, and one for my Kitchen. Its very appealing to have one Master TiVo that would house all of the recordings and have to manage just one To-Do List from any of the devices.

Im looking for Pros/Cons about this proposed Setup. Specifically, how well does the Mini perform? Whats the best way to transfer all Recordings from both of my current TiVos to the new Romeo? What compelling reasons are there to absolutely pull the trigger and do it? What compelling reasons are there to NOT do it?

Thanks, in advance, for any feedback and assistance to help make this decision.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

No need to cross post in multiple forums.. really there isn't, you'll get the answer you're looking for in either, that's why I'm answering in the mini forum


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Have this setup, works great. The Minis act just like a reflection of the host TiVo. The only thing that might be an issue is if you watch live TV then you can only allocate one tuner to a Mini, so no flopping back and fort between 2 tuners. Also if the host TiVo is recording 6 things at once the mini will not be able to watch live TV at all because it needs to borrow a tuner from the host. 

Transferring recordings is easy as long as they are not protected. If they are you wont be able to transfer them. Transferring Season passes is easiest using a free program offered here on the forum called kmttg.

Unless the live TV thing is an issue there is no compelling reason not to do it. It's a much more convenient setup then multiple TiVos.


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

Really helpful. Thank you. 

However, why use kmttg to transfer Season Passes? Is there an advantage to using this program versus logging into TiVo.com and using the website to do it?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

rspike said:


> Really helpful. Thank you.
> 
> However, why use kmttg to transfer Season Passes? Is there an advantage to using this program versus logging into TiVo.com and using the website to do it?


 Some folks already using kmttg will feel it's easier, but I've not had any real issue using the website, use whatever is most comfortable.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> Some folks already using kmttg will feel it's easier, but I've not had any real issue using the website, use whatever is most comfortable.


I respectfully disagree (on making it sound like the two are even comparable).

TiVo's online Season Pass Mangler, as it has been called, by many, not only randomly reorganizes your SPs, but will invalidate ones that don't have any current guide entries, and randomly mark some as "corrupt - delete me".

KMTTG takes your SPs, exactly as they are, will back them up exactly as they are, and will allow you to restore and transfer them, exactly as they are (even to other TiVos).

Any changes will be made by the KMTTG user, and not random luck, highly dependant upon there being current guide data entries for each SP.

I don't disagree with "use whatever is most comfortable". I just fail to see everybody being comfortable with what TiVo's SPM does (and doesn't).

KMTTG has so much to offer, beyond this, it's not even fair to KMTTG, to compare it to TiVo online SPM, IMO.

I'm so hooked on KMTTG, that I haven't done any management/scheduling/backup/restore/transferring functions with my TiVo, that KMTTG can do. It makes things that used to frustrate and anger me, so easy, I'm still mad at myself for not trying it sooner (there would be a lot less posts on TCF about my gripes, which KMTTG resolved for me).

KMTTG can also be used to fix a variety of issues that the TiVo UI can't.


----------



## kennedy (Aug 16, 2006)

I just came back to TiVo this month after years of being away. I'm running a Roamio Plus and two moca connected TiVo Mini and am completely happy. The performance on the Mini is so good that I've placed one of them in my primary viewing location. You really can't tell the difference moving through menus between the Roamio and a Mini. Highly recommend this configuration and most importantly wife and kid approved.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

rspike said:


> Really helpful. Thank you.
> 
> However, why use kmttg to transfer Season Passes? Is there an advantage to using this program versus logging into TiVo.com and using the website to do it?


kmttg also transfers ACTIVE(recording) wishlists.


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

Forgive me, but how the heck does one install kmttg? I downloaded it but it doesn't seem all that intuitive to even install. I can't figure it out.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

rspike said:


> Forgive me, but how the heck does one install kmttg? I downloaded it but it doesn't seem all that intuitive to even install. I can't figure it out.


Have you started in the kmttg thread?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=387725

and just browsing in the http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=35 forum should help.

Basically you extract it to where you want it, then run the kmttg.jar file, configure a few directories.. and yes, you need to have Java installed to use it..
..and this is why I don't recommend it to people, it's not at all user-friendly


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> Have you started in the kmttg thread?
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=387725
> 
> and just browsing in the http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=35 forum should help.
> ...


I guess I have no choice, but to respectfully disagree, again (sorry).

By the time I used it, it was no more difficult many downloaded software packages. Shortly after then, the author made the upgrade to newest verion a one-click automated task, rather than manually checking and hoping the upgrades worked.

It sounds like you last clean-installed back when it was somewhat difficult to get started with. It also sounds like you have not used it recently.

If I'm wrong (which I sometimes am), could you please tell me what your difficulty is with the recent versions. Perhaps I can help.

I find KMTG far easier, and user-friendly, than TiVo Desktop and TD Plus (paid version), so much so, I uninstalled TDP, and have not looked back, just like as I did with TiVo online SPM.

TDP left all kinds of junk on my drive, and left broken registry entries. KMTTG does not, if you should choose to uninstall it.

KMTTG has help balloons for every virtual button you can press, as well as nearly every option you can change. I don't see how it could be made any easier, or more simple, as what it is, at this time.

One trip to java.com, and use of the easy Java version checker, and you have the latest Java, and outdated versions removed. Java is used in so many online sites, it's often not possible to use online sites without having it. I can't run any of the internet speed/quality test sites I like, without it.

Unless you just have not installed (or used a recent version), recently, I wonder what KMTTG did to you, that it deserves being cast in the way you cast it. TiVo Desktop and SPM have done far worse to me, than KMTTG has ever done.

The author will answer any questions anybody has, right here on this same forum, in the KMTG thread. He even goes out of his way to answer questions that are not related to his software, but that are about more tools some use in concert with it. So, even the support for this free, and awesome, TiVo Swiss Army Knife, is exceptional.

Have I covered all the bases, or are there still more negative things you have left to say about KMTTG? Scaring people away from it is like scaring somebody away from TiVo, AFAIAC. It's easier to use than TiVo itself, once you get past the very minimal learning curve, IMO.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

nooneuknow said:


> Have I covered all the bases, or are there still more negative things you have left to say about KMTTG? Scaring people away from it is like scaring somebody away from TiVo, AFAIAC. It's easier to use than TiVo itself, once you get past the very minimal learning curve, IMO.


I'm sorry but not everyone has the same definition of user-friendly, and I disagree about kmttg. I also have found that it's operation and GUI are not user-friendly.

If it were that easy the OP would be telling us how great it is and how easy it was to install.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> I'm sorry but not everyone has the same definition of user-friendly, and I disagree about kmttg. I also have found that it's operation and GUI are not user-friendly.
> 
> *If it were that easy the OP would be telling us how great it is and how easy it was to install.*


I disagree. They would be too busy using it (and enjoying it), and might never even come back to the thread to express how great and easy it is (although stranger things have happened).

As a matter of fact, there are at least 3 recent instances where a new user of KMTTG came back to say it worked to fix some "unsolvable" problem, and say thanks for the recommendation. This is an "exception to the rule". OTOH, that isn't what KMTTG is typically used for, which makes more sense out of that somebody would bother to come back and say it worked, thus helping others, by letting them know there might be a free and easy fix, that doesn't involve using Clear & Delete Everything, which would have been the next step, if KMTTG hadn't been tried.

Almost everybody is quick to downplay a rash of negative reviews about anything, or negative posts about TiVo, as being a (very real) phenomenon, where people only post their gripes, complaints, and problems (essentially, nobody takes the time to post their satisfaction, or that something is working as they expected/hoped). I'm sure you must have dismissed things as being part of this phenomenon, yourself, at one time, or another.

If you want to be a KMTTG hater, because it doesn't seem friendly to you, that's your prerogative. I hate overly-complex software, that requires a manual to use. KMTTG turned out to be the opposite of what I was expecting, when I finally tried it. I'm still upset that I let a false impression that it would be too complex, keep me from trying it sooner. Maybe now I know where I got that false impression from. So, obviously, when KMTTG comes up, or I see it being useful, I'll say good things. I sure hope the OP got it installed and gave it a chance. If they posted their question of "how do I install it?", to the KMTTG thread, they'd have received help. I don't see any such posts there.

If you really want to know how people feel about KMTTG, there's a poll just waiting to be created. Somehow, I have a feeling the results would surprise you. Not only is it free, it is well-supported, right here on TCF.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yet another thread derailed.


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

slowbiscuit said:


> Yet another thread derailed.


I wonder if there's any common denominator...


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Was going to say that, but then I get accused of stalking...


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I had said all I was going to. She could have said anything back, and I would still have been done. I said all there was to say, then even considered nuking the post and just sending the OP a PM. I decided KMTTG deserves better than to be shot-down due to one person not liking it. I'm not even the one who suggested it, in the first place. So, that would make the person who suggested KMTTG the derailer. But, wait, KMTTG was a perfectly valid suggestion... Somebody had better update the forum rules to reflect that only one opinion may be given, if having an opposing opinion is so wrong.

If we want to talk "common denominator", that would also apply to the commentary that tends to come from the same member, who does seem to be stalking me from thread to thread, except I'm just the unlucky stalkee of the moment. I must be bright & shiny, or something...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

We ALL have opinions, and mine is that kmttg isn't easy, user-friendly, or overly attractive, what is it is however, is powerful and not everyone needs that. I didn't damn it, I didn't say it was crap, I said it wasn't user-friendly and I stand by that.


I'm more than happy to be wrong and have the OP say "hey cool program!"


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

nooneuknow said:


> If we want to talk "common denominator", that would also apply to the commentary that tends to come from the same member, who does seem to be stalking me from thread to thread, except I'm just the unlucky stalkee of the moment. I must be bright & shiny, or something...


Just trying to keep it real instead of constantly moving off into the OCD land of bloated posts.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

slowbiscuit said:


> Just trying to keep it real instead of constantly moving off into the OCD land of bloated posts.


It would be in both of our best interests to just chill, before *we* get an official warning. My "OCD", when on-topic, even if bloated with excess detail, is not against the rules, unless it degrades to "bickering". Yes, that's an actual actionable offense on TCF, especially if with multiple members. As much as I sometimes feel like I need a "vacation" from TCF, it wouldn't be the same, if an involuntary one. This is as chill as I get, and as short as I can make this post (other than not replying).


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

rspike said:


> Hi, all . . .
> The Premier in my Bedroom is 3 years old, and the fan is starting to grind quite a bit and I fear the unit may be on the way out.


Not so fast there.

Easy fix for noisy fan. Disassemble the unit, remove the fan, remove the small rubber gromet from the back of the fan, drip 1-2 drops of all purpose oil in there (not cooking oil) and then spin the fan by hand a few times to get it settled.

Button it back up and you are good to go for a few more years! Works for me numerous times.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

nooneuknow said:


> TiVo's online Season Pass Mangler, as it has been called, by many, not only randomly reorganizes your SPs, but will invalidate ones that don't have any current guide entries, and randomly mark some as "corrupt - delete me".
> 
> KMTTG takes your SPs, exactly as they are, will back them up exactly as they are, and will allow you to restore and transfer them, exactly as they are (even to other TiVos).


This! kmttg is WAY better for transferring SPs then the website. The UI is a bit intimidating and can be a little confusing, but you'll figure it out and the end result will be much better then what you'd get from using the website.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, that's what I did to transfer all my SPs and ARWLs from my old Elite to the new Plus (I don't think Tivo's crappy SP manager handles ARWLs). Worked perfectly with just a few minor title updates needed to the ARWLs afterwards. And in addition, you can use it to delete files that can't be deleted with the remote due to yet another Tivo bug (had this happen recently).


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> This! kmttg is WAY better for transferring SPs then the website. The UI is a bit intimidating and can be a little confusing, but you'll figure it out and the end result will be much better then what you'd get from using the website.


I have used both KMTTG and the TiVo tool... If you have a lot of season passes and order of priority is important to avoid conflicts, then KMTTG is the best tool for the job.

With six Roamio tuners conflicts are pretty rare and I generally keep my SP clean an reasonable - so the TiVo website was very easy and quick.

My point is, if you are going to install and use KMTTG anyway - the SP transfer tool is superior... If you just want to get the active SP's moved with the least amount of hassle - the TiVo web tool does work.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I have used both KMTTG and TiVo Desktop. They both have their pros and cons. I don't think KMTTG is difficult to use, but I don't think it is as easy to use as TiVo Desktop either. I would prefer to use TiVo desktop but I started having some issue where it would not show up on my TiVos after a certain amount of time. So I switched to just using KMTTG. And while I do like KMTTG there are certainly things I miss from TiVo Desktop. Like my recordings being automatically put into folders when viewing from a TiVo.


----------

